# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  understanding starting testosterone injections

## mcleanja1

I administered my first testosterone injection intramuscularly three days ago. I have the generic brand of delatestryl. I am giving myself 0.5cc every 14 days. How soon can I expect to feel results such as more energy, fat gain weight loss, a higher sex drive and a stronger body in general. I am 53 years old. I have not worked out for many years. I was on androgel testosterone therapy for about 3 years and then I married and we wanted to have children. I found out the gel caused a zero sperm count. After about 70 days, my sperm count built back up to around normal levels and I now have an 8 month old daughter. After being off the therapy for over a year, I have noticed significant weight gain around my stomach, loss of energy and a low sex drive. After seeing the dr. for these symptoms, he has put me on this latest therapy. Everyday, I seem to have questions and I am feeling euphoric about seeing and feeling results, but it is difficult to consult the dr. or nurse everytime I have a question so this is why I joined the forum. I would like to start working out to experience the energy and strength this therapy can provide. I wish to start looking and feeling better soon. I don't know if it was only in my mind, but right after the first injection, I seemed to have felt an up/down effect of my emotions and energy. Is this a fact to feel this so quickly or as I said, is this just in my mind and that it will take longer to feel these effects. Thanks

----------


## Juturna

What is the dosage of your Test? What type of Test?

----------


## mcleanja1

I am injecting 0.5cc of delatestryl ( 200 mg/ml ) every 14 days. My first injection was in the outer part of my right thigh.

----------


## chitownhoker

this might be better asked in the hormone replacement forum

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=72

----------


## marcus300

Your on HRT and if your levels were that low or zero and you started your injections, then yes! you could feel the influx of hormones straight away or within a few days.

----------


## mcleanja1

thanks for your fast reply. I am trying to understand how to work with this forum to answer quickly. this is hrt?

----------


## mcleanja1

> this might be better asked in the hormone replacement forum
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=72


thanks.

----------


## marcus300

> thanks for your fast reply. I am trying to understand how to work with this forum to answer quickly. this is hrt?


Yes, your doctor as put you on HRT therapy and hopefully your injections will put your testosterone levels back to normal or what they were when you was younger, enjoy!

----------


## mcleanja1

Thanks! Is there a better injection site than the outer thigh muscle?

----------


## marcus300

take a look at spot injections . com but other sites can be glutes and delts to name a few.

----------


## mcleanja1

Thanks again! I'll be signing out for awhile to take care of some errands. Later

----------


## Epic1

i use delts and thighs mainly. with the frequency of those injections you are doing. You could get away with just rotating those 4 sites and be perfectly fine.

----------


## lovbyts

you are only doing 100 mg every 2 weeks? That seems LOW to me. I hope you are getting your blood work done so you can see what it is/should be. I am also on HRT and I do .75 mg every week, also Test 200

----------


## Pac Man

That's a low dosage, way to low imo.
When I was on HRT I felt it the first week, just because I was so low. My dosage started out at 150mg every 14 days and ended at 100mg every week. My levels still weren't where I wanted them but they were in the low acceptable range at that dosage.

----------


## mcleanja1

I checked to make sure i was reading the dosage correct and i was. It is 100mg every two weeks. I do have a lab test the day before my third injection and then the day after my injection. My dr. Can then understand my trough and peak and maybe determine a higher dosage. Thanks

----------


## mcleanja1

> you are only doing 100 mg every 2 weeks? That seems low to me. I hope you are getting your blood work done so you can see what it is/should be. I am also on hrt and i do .75 mg every week, also test 200


i do have a lab test the day before my third injection and then the day after my third injection, to understand my trough and peak. I will have to wait for the results, but am anxious to get under way with the energy level and other benefits from this therapy.

----------


## Pac Man

Well at least your Dr seems like he's willing to work with you. Head over to the HRT forum, there's allot of knowledge to be had there.

----------


## mcleanja1

thanks, i will check it out

----------


## zaggahamma

> you are only doing 100 mg every 2 weeks? That seems LOW to me. I hope you are getting your blood work done so you can see what it is/should be. I am also on HRT and I do .75 mg every week, also Test 200


clarify your dose please

----------


## mcleanja1

I spoke with the pharmacist and I was told I am injecting 100mg every 14 days. Tomorrow night 9/9, will be one week since my first injection. Sometimes I feel a little energectic and other times I seem to feel the same as before the injection, mostly lethargic with not much sex drive. I am looking forward to the benefits I have read about. I am thinking my dr. will not see much of a peak of my levels when my lab tests are studied around the end of this month and may up my injections. My labs will check fsh, psa and test. thanks for your concern, I will appreciate any advise from the experienced.

----------

